# CTTC Foothill chapter July 22nd 7:30 PM at LA arboretum



## dmmj (Jul 18, 2011)

DO THEY EAT HOT DOGS IN AFRICA?

DID ANCIENT AFRICANS INVENT THE ORIGINAL POT-LUCK?

PERHAPS THESE QUESTIONS WILL BE ANSWERED DURING SUPPER AND 

SAFARI OUR SUMMER POT-LUCK EVENT

BRING A SIDE-DISH OR TWO THAT GOES WITH HOT DOGS,

COOKED BEFORE YOUR EYES, AND PRICED AT JUST

A DOLLAR EACH. DRINKS AND FINGER-LICKING BROWNIES

WILL BE SUPPLIED BY PAM.

THEN SANDY CHASE (OF THE HUNTINGTON BOTANICAL GARDEN)

WILL CAPTIVATE US WITH THE TIMELESS BEAUTY OF AFRICA

WHEN SHE PRESENTS HER AFRICAN ADVENTURE.

A FULL EVENING---ALL THAT'S NEEDED IS......YOU !!!!!

JULY 22 7:30 PM L A COUNTY ARBORETUM--MEETING RM


----------



## dmmj (Jul 19, 2011)

Official  bump


----------



## dmmj (Jul 21, 2011)

Unofficial bump meeting tomorrow hot dog event come on down and have some fun.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 23, 2011)

We had a very successful night, enjoyed the african trip photos, hope everyone who attended had a great night, we sold a lot of hot dogs.
I have even included a picture of the chef


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 23, 2011)

"He's too sexy for his apron...too sexy for his chef's hat...to sexy..."


----------



## ascott (Jul 23, 2011)

LMAO Yvonne....


----------

